
How to Get Started with Deep Learning in Python (Keras Tutorial) - lizeds
https://elitedatascience.com/keras-tutorial-deep-learning-in-python
======
oceofspades
How does keras compare to theano?

~~~
lizeds
Keras uses Theano as a backend. It's a library with higher-level abstractions
for neural networks.

